# SSD Advice



## Moy (Aug 19, 2015)

I am planing to buy "Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E250B/AM)" from amazon.com. My brother's friend will carry it for me to India. Will I get International warranty? I mean will samsung India provide after sale service?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 19, 2015)

Moy said:


> I am planing to buy "Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E250B/AM)" from amazon.com. My brother's friend will carry it for me to India. Will I get International warranty? I mean will samsung India provide after sale service?



No international warranty on SSDs.

Keep a tab on this website - slickdeals.net

As soon as it touches $80 USD grab the deal.

On the very same site BX100 sells around $120.

This is a nice deal too.


----------



## Moy (Aug 20, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> No international warranty on SSDs.
> 
> Keep a tab on this website - slickdeals.net
> 
> ...



I sent an email to samsung regarding International warranty. Today I got a call from them. The customer representative told me if I have the following documents then I can get warranty in India too.

1. Bill

2. International Warranty Card

3. Something Custom duty paper

Now from where the hell can I get 'Custom duty paper'?


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2015)

should come with your international shipment package or if the bill has mention for custom duty it can be considered as custom duty paper.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 21, 2015)

Moy said:


> I am planing to buy "Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E250B/AM)" from amazon.com. My brother's friend will carry it for me to India. Will I get International warranty? I mean will samsung India provide after sale service?



No Indian Warranty for Samsung Products bought abroad.
Go with Samsung 850 EVO 500GB SSD @ Amazon.com: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E250B/AM): Computers & Accessories


----------



## $hadow (Aug 21, 2015)

Get this Amazon.com: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E250B/AM): Computers & Accessories


----------



## Moy (Aug 21, 2015)

Now i am planing to buy SSD from amazon.in [I don't want any document related difficulties]. Can you guys suggest good SSD [with good after sale service]? My budget is Rs. 5000 +/- 500.

Please suggest me from amazon.in only, it is the only sopping site that delivers in my area.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 21, 2015)

Get 120 GB from Amazon/Flipkart or only ssd.
Samsung 850 Evo 120 GB


----------

